# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  busco mago Guadalajara

## Rubita

Para comunión el 19 de mayo después de comer, a las 17 o así, El publico serán principalmente niños (unos 15) de 8 a 16 años y por qué no algún adulto que se sume
Gracias

----------


## ALBERTAKIS

Hola, tinees un mp. Saludos,

----------

